# CTTC foothill deworming, silent auction and door raffle



## dmmj (May 20, 2011)

Friday the 26th the foot hill chapter of the California Turtle and Tortoise Club will be having it's annual deworming clinic. A vet volunteers his time comes in and weighs your tortoise and prescribes worming medicine for it. 
This is usually a big event and will probably take quite a bit of time to do

We will be having our worming clinic
Silent Auction
1 dollar door prize (guess how many items are in a container)
Turtle jewelry vendor (a lady who makes turtle jewelry and is quite reasonable) 
Snacks
Beak and nail trimming
And last but not least micro chipping and microchip registration

Prices are as follows
Worming 10 dollars (turtles and tortoises over 40 pounds will be 20$)
Snacks are free
Beak and Nail trimming is 5 dollars
Door prize ticket is 1 dollar
Turtle jewelry prices vary
Silent auction prices also vary
Micro chipping is 20 and that is for the microchip and the registration

Most of all you will get to meet me there, I know I know you can't contain yourselves over that thought but I will be there

I hope to see you all there and look forward to a big meeting. As always if you have any questions feel free to ask

I forgot to add that I have seen the door prize and it is very very nice, I will be trying for 5 dollars myself worth of guesses.


----------



## Fernando (May 20, 2011)

AWESOME!!! You know you can count me in!  

I'll be bringing boris along. What time does it start?


----------



## dmmj (May 20, 2011)

Sorry I forgot it starts @ 7:30 PM But I am usually there around 7 or so

Also it is at the arboretum in arcadia


----------



## Fernando (May 20, 2011)

Perfect time. Thanks!


----------



## dmmj (May 23, 2011)

Unofficial bump 
Remember you get to see me always a plus.


----------



## Fernando (May 26, 2011)

What kind of snacks will you have?? Cause I won't go if it's not good snacks! jk


----------



## dmmj (May 26, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> What kind of snacks will you have?? Cause I won't go if it's not good snacks! jk


Normally our snack lady pam brings lemon bars, brownies, chips, cookies, punch , tea and more but this month she had a family emergency so this month it is volunteer snacks, I am bringing some cookies others will usually bring chips, cookies, donuts, whatever they feel like bringing. Sometimes someone will bring pizza when I ask for volunteers 

BTW Official bump


----------



## Fernando (May 26, 2011)

Cool. I'm bringin' the wife and kid


----------



## dmmj (May 26, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Cool. I'm bringin' the wife and kid


That's fine snacks are volunteers only, and I usually get more food than we can eat when i ask for them. Come on down and enjoy
Remember worming beak and nail trimming micro hipping awesome door prize[/u] snacks I think there might even be a silent auction but I can't confirm that, turtle and tortoise jewelry vendor, plus you get to spend a night with me that alone should be worth thr trip.


----------



## dmmj (May 27, 2011)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## Candy (May 27, 2011)

I think you meant to write Friday the 27th not the 26th.


----------



## dmmj (May 28, 2011)

Candy said:


> I think you meant to write Friday the 27th not the 26th.


Yes I did but it was dark (night owl) and the seven was right next to the six ( at least on my keyboard it is) so whatcha gonna do?

We had a great night, wormed about 16 or so tortoises, saw some russians ( walter's and fernando's) 2 leopards and lots of desert tortoise. Trimmed the beak of 2 tortoises a desert and I believe walter's russian, now that I have actually seen it done, I am pretty sure I can do it no problem. simple really. We held a raffle and had fun talking tortoises and turtles (at least I did) took pictures, I should be able to post them in the next day or two. Thanks to everyone who showed up.


----------



## DeanS (May 28, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > I think you meant to write Friday the 27th not the 26th.
> ...



David...you kill me! You never cease to catch me off guard with with your wit! Probably why you are the first mamber I rated on this Forum...about 5 minutes ahead of Tom!


----------

